# MUFE/MAC Foundation Shade Conversion



## Septemba (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought it'd be a good idea to have a list of MAC foundation shade equivalencies in MUFE. Some of us don't have MUFE counters near us and the MUFE system can be so confusing!

From what I've read, I think #20 in Face & Body is equivalent to NW20? And #38 in Face & Body is suitable for a lot of PPPs or 15 range in MAC.


----------



## Ikara (Jan 25, 2009)

I've gone through all the HD thread and here's a list of what lovely specktra ladies use:

*HD  -  MAC*
115 - NW15/20 
117 - NC15/20 
118 - NW/C20 
120 - NC25/30
123 - NC30
127 - NC30/35
128 - NC35
135 - NW30
140 - NC35/40 
153 - NC40 
155 - NC35/40
170 - NC40
173 - NC45
175 - NW45
177 - NC45/50 
178 - NC50 
185 - NW55

I think it might be a bit confusing as several colors match the same MAC colors, but please bear in mind that the HD foundation is much more forgiving in color matching than other foundations.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 25, 2009)

This seems to be accurate, Im NC50 in MAC foundations and 178 in MUFE HD. What's the equivalent for MAC to MUFE Face & Body and MAT VEL(sp) I think that's the name of the Matte Foundation from MUFE.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you Ikara for compiling that list, that is so helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@couturesista, I'm interested in F&B too. What's everyone wearing in F&B?


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm NC30, and someone recommended #34 to me.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm NW15-20 in MAC and in MUFE I am the following:

Velvet Mat + I am #20

HD Foundation I am #115


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Thank you Ikara for compiling that list, that is so helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@couturesista, I'm interested in F&B too. What's everyone wearing in F&B?_

 

on sephora site you have shade finder when you select MUFE from brand list


----------



## glossygirl (Jan 27, 2009)

NC45= HD #173 and F&B #26


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

Karla Sugar did a survey and made a cross-referenced table for MUFE F&B and MAC foundation shades. 

I snipped the ones that hadn't been matched, all credit to her and her amazing blog. 

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing

Face & Body vs. MAC - 

#20 – NC/W15, NC/W18, NC/W20
#32 – NC 20, NC 25, NC30
#2 – NW20, NC/W25, C3
#1 – NW20
#34 – NC30, NC35, C4, NC40
#36 – NW10, NW15
#38 – NC/W15, N3
#6 – NC40
#18 – NC45
#12 – NW45
#24 – C6, NC42
#26 – NC43

She also has wonderful swatches of all the foundies. Thank you to Karla.

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever


----------



## Bey28 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm NC45 in MAC and #173 in MUFE HD (although it needs to be warmed up a little with a powder) and #26 in MUFE F & B (this is a fantastic match for me but it is always sold out on the sephora website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## astronaut (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm NC30 and a 120 in HD and #30 in mat velvet.

Sorry for the misinformation. I'm NC30 in MAC, 120 in HD (perfect match!), and #40 (not #30!) in mat velvet.  

I was previously matched to #30 because the Sephora SA said that #35 would be too dark for me, which it is, but when you go to #40, it's darker than #30 (expected) but it's lighter than #35! (wouldn't have expected that).


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 9, 2009)

im barely 110 in HD and too pale/neutral for any mac shades.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_im barely 110 in HD and too pale/neutral for any mac shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm 110 in HD, too! It's a great match. It's so hard to get the perfect shade when you're very fair AND neutral!

That's partly why I have never tried any MAC foundies because I just assume that they'll be too dark.

Go MUFE!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's the MUFE shade converter thing. Wow, I wish I knew about it before. 

Make Up For Ever at Sephora


----------



## minissha (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry...I double posted in two different forums.


----------



## Lapis (Apr 5, 2009)

nw 45= mufe 177, 178 or 180
depending on your undertones, this should be definately never bought sight unseen


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm NC 42/43 in Mac...any recommendations for MUFE face and body foundation. Someone suggested #34 but I'm not sure....should I go with 26?


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm NC30 and I wear 123 in HD.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 15, 2009)

I'm NW50 and #80 in Mat Velvet (my skin color in a bottle).


----------



## swaly (May 17, 2009)

I'm confused by the cross-referenced chart. I'm an NC35 in Studio Fix powder and a Soft Beige 1 in MUFE F&B. I'm definitely not an NW20!


----------



## foxc_roxc77 (May 19, 2009)

Im a NC45 and I wear no 70 in Mat Vel+ and no 18 in Face and Body


----------



## blindpassion (May 19, 2009)

Im MUFE HD 117, and NC15 from MAC was almost too dark for me. I wouldn't agree that NC20's would suite HD117. 

MUFE HD 117 = MAC NC15


----------



## j4lyphe (May 22, 2009)

Anyone knows wwhat would be the MUFE Mat Velvet equivalency for MAC NW45?


----------



## NeonKitty (May 27, 2009)

I'm NW20 and am #2 in F&B, perfect shade for me too!


----------



## courtneya131313 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a Mac nw25 to nw30 in studiofix and studiofix fluid, which would be the correct shade in the Mat velvet?


----------



## chavezwifey (Jun 15, 2009)

i'm a NC 40 winter NC42/43 winter and summer
MUFE 153 HD♥
MUFE 34 or 3 face and body
MUFE mat velvet 50 winter 60/65 summer
NARS sahara


----------



## nursee81 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I'm NC 42/43 in Mac...any recommendations for MUFE face and body foundation. Someone suggested #34 but I'm not sure....should I go with 26?_

 
I got the MUFE foundation in 34 but she custom mixed it with 70% 34 and 30% 18


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im MUFE HD 117, and NC15 from MAC was almost too dark for me. I wouldn't agree that NC20's would suite HD117. 

MUFE HD 117 = MAC NC15_

 
Not this NC15, lol. 117 is too dark and too yellow on me and seems to oxidize and get darker as the day goes on. I've seen alot of other NC15s on MUA say they couldn't get a match in HD either. I think they really need paler yellow and neutral shades, around the level of 110, which is so pink. I'm experimenting with mixes of 110 and 117, so far 2/3 110 and 1/3 117 seems like an improvement, but I'm not sure I love this foundation enough to fork over the $$$ for 2 shades.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm right in between NC25 and NC30.
The SA at Sephora matched me to 140 in MUFE HD. I hope it matches.
It's just a sample so it's not a big deal if it doesn't.
It seems like it may be too dark, according to what others are saying, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 3, 2009)

I just discovered how awesome MUFE foundations are the other day at Sephora. I had been using NW30 in StudioFix fluid and NW25 in Mineral Skin Finish Fluid. Neither of them are a perfect match for my skin, because I have more pink in my skin, and the 25 looks chalky and the 30 is too orange. NC is completely out of the question. But! I went to Sephora to look at MUFE HD foundations and found #145. It's amazing. Its the exact color of my skin in a bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the HD powder is also A-MA-ZING.


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 16, 2009)

_can somebody please tell me what shade to buy in makeup forever hd foundation? i am in the uk and have no counter here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im a nc35 in mac studio fix fluid, 

plz plz help me, my friend going away... and i am asking her to buy me one but dont know what shade to ask for_


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2009)

It took me a while to find the correct match but it's better late than never!

I'm in between NW25 and NW30 in MAC. I got matched for 118 in MUFE HD. It's the closest match I've ever had for my skin in any brand. I also got matched for the powder foundation (duo matte) in #205.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

NC45 
NC45 mixed w/ NW43 in Summer

MUFE 
HD #173 Amber (perfect shade for me)
Face & Body #18 Camel
Mat Velvet+ #70 Caramel


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 16, 2009)

nc35 = ?? 
im of indian origin with yellowy kinda undertones... i think!!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 19, 2009)

What about MUFE 125??


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 4, 2009)

What about for Mat Velvet+?

The women at Sephora gave me number 55(Neutral Beige), and it was waaaay too dark (it's my own fault cause I said I wanted it a little on the dark side) it actually made me look kinda orange, lucky for me it was only a sample.

Anyways anyone have swatches of Mat Velvet+? or any suggestions?
I'm NC20-25(my pic is on the side, and in my profile)

I'm looking online at Sephora(which NEVER helps) and I think I may like #40 or #30.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Oct 5, 2009)

Im a Mac NC 35 an i wear MUFE HD in 123, its the PERFECT color for me looks sooooo natural


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 7, 2009)

What shade of MUFE HD would I be if I'm a NC25 in MAC Select Sheer press powder, C2 in MAC Face and Body foundation and have more of yellow/golden undertones?


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi, 

I wear an NC43 in Mac and have been wearing MUFE Mat Velvet Plus in #60. It's a tad too warm (more NWish) for my skintone (but not super noticable), in the winter I will be checking out #55 or #65 which seem slightly more like a Mac 'NC'. 

I'd be curious to know if anyone else feels similar with the Mat Velvet shades. 

I'd also love to know what shade a NC43 would be in MUFE Full Cover Concealer


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_What shade of MUFE HD would I be if I'm a NC25 in MAC Select Sheer press powder, C2 in MAC Face and Body foundation and have more of yellow/golden undertones?_

 
I would _guess_ 120. I have 118 and it's very neutral/beige. I'm going to get 120 during the Sephora F&F. I have MAC F&B in C2, but haven't compared it to 118. I'm not at home, or I would.

This _might_ help.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_What shade of MUFE HD would I be if I'm a NC25 in MAC Select Sheer press powder, C2 in MAC Face and Body foundation and have more of yellow/golden undertones?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I would guess 120. I have 118 and it's very neutral/beige. I'm going to get 120 during the Sephora F&F. I have MAC F&B in C2, but haven't compared it to 118. I'm not at home, or I would.

This might help._

 
I agree, try the 120 if your have yellow undertone. I wear 118 and I'm as close to neutral as it gets and it's the perfect match for me. 120 and 118 are similar besides the undertones (118 being beige and 120 being yellow)


----------



## liciouslilly (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm NC42-43 in MAC and 153 in MUFE HD which is a perfect match.  I also use #55 in MUFE Mat Velvet but there is a pinkier or beige undertone.  It looks okay but I prefer the HD much more.


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a really great chart that includes pic reference tabs at the bottom as well, so make sure u look at the bottom left corner and click on picture reference to see photos of models and the color together. i love this chart, hope it helps u all. for ref i am a NC 30 in MAC and use MUFE HD 120.


mega foundation chart - Online Spreadsheets - EditGrid


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I would guess 120. I have 118 and it's very neutral/beige. I'm going to get 120 during the Sephora F&F. I have MAC F&B in C2, but haven't compared it to 118. I'm not at home, or I would.

This might help._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 
_I agree, try the 120 if your have yellow undertone. I wear 118 and I'm as close to neutral as it gets and it's the perfect match for me. 120 and 118 are similar besides the undertones (118 being beige and 120 being yellow)_

 
Thank you both! I will definitely check out MUFE HD 120


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 11, 2009)

I barely see NW40 anything so I thought I may add.

NW40 studio sculpt
MUFE HD- 160
MUFE Mat Velvet- 60


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 11, 2009)

NC20 = MUFE 120
NC35 = MUFE 123
NC40 = MUFE 128

Yes I have all these shades, I used to wear 120 when my skin was a lot lighter, 123 with a tan, and now my skin is darker so I wear MUFE 128. By the way, 128 would be similar to the MAC Moisture Tint in Dark. 

These shades aren't enough olive for me, but it's not too pink like some MAC NC shades, and they aren't orange on me.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 16, 2009)

About MUFE HD foundation, from some of these post; it says that this foundation oxidizes.  How badly does it oxidize through out the day?  If I get 120 will it be too dark and noticable for me at the end of the day?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ mine doesn't oxidize at all. It does not get orange or dark. My MAC foundations oxadizes  but not MUFE


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 21, 2009)

For Mat Velvet+ I got #35 in "Vanilla." Perfect match for my NC20-25 skin! Kinda weird they call it "Vanilla" when it's a tanned color.
I was planning on getting #30, but it was a little too light, so I ended up getting #35


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm an NC37, does anyone know what that would be in MUFE HD? 

I actually brought in my NC37 MAC Mineralize Satinfinish foundation to swatch it side by side (on my arm) with MUFE HD.. the closest matches were 127 & 140, although & really can't tel the diff between the two & don't know which would work best....


----------



## slick (Nov 9, 2009)

I am:

- Half Asian
- NC27ish in MAC (lol) - I usually mix 2 parts NC25 to 1 part NC30
- 120 in MUFE HD - matches very well actually, the formula is very forgiving
- 40 in MUFE Mat Velvet - I find that it is less yellow than HD 120, but still matches well.
- MAC NC30 and MUFE HD 127 are perfect for me after a beachside vacation


----------



## forevernars (Nov 11, 2009)

This is very useful. Thank you


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone here like me, NC30 to 35, peach tones, what shade do you use in MUFE HD...or does anyone know please? I was thinking 120,123 or 127.I can't try, I have to buy online, thanks.


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_I've gone through all the HD thread and here's a list of what lovely specktra ladies use:

*HD  -  MAC*
115 - NW15/20 
117 - NC15/20 
118 - NW/C20 
120 - NC25/30
123 - NC30
127 - NC30/35
128 - NC35
135 - NW30
140 - NC35/40 
153 - NC40 
155 - NC35/40
170 - NC40
173 - NC45
175 - NW45
177 - NC45/50 
178 - NC50 
185 - NW55

I think it might be a bit confusing as several colors match the same MAC colors, but please bear in mind that the HD foundation is much more forgiving in color matching than other foundations._

 
Yes, MUFE HD is more forgiving.  In MAC I'm an NC35-40 and my prefect color match in HD is 123. 127 is too bronzey and 128 is too beige.  123 is perfect for me


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Anyone here like me, NC30 to 35, peach tones, what shade do you use in MUFE HD...or does anyone know please? I was thinking 120,123 or 127.I can't try, I have to buy online, thanks._

 
Try either 123 or 127. 120 is very yellow

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandeeNova* 

 
_Yes, MUFE HD is more forgiving.  In MAC I'm an NC35-40 and my prefect color match in HD is 123. 127 is too bronzey and 128 is too beige.  123 is perfect for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wear NW25 in studio sculpt and HD118 was my match, it's a light beige so not as dark as 123. 123 will probably be my summer match though I wear F&B (No.30) in the summer.


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am NC37 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 and i have tried MUFE HD Foundation in 127, 128, 140, 153 and 155 individually. 127 is too light for me and so is 140. I think 140 is pretty close to NC35 as that is what i use with a bronzer (MUFE Mat Bronze Light Bronze 0 to be exact). So at one point in time i thought that 140 was my color. 128 was a good color too except that it had too much of a hint of beige on my skin. It make me look darker than what i am. 153 was too orange on me and 155 was a little too beige on me (or tan as i like to describe it versus what 128 did to me). But it works and that's what i have currently settled upon (the 155 that is).

The person who worked at Sephora actually liked 128 on me more than the 155. She suggested that i mix the 128 and 155 together and made a small sample of it for me to try at home. (Because yes i am that desperate to find the right shade combination in this foundation, i love it that much, even at $80 for the 2 bottles that i will need to get the right color combination). =).
So yeah the 128 and 155 turned out to be darker than the two colors alone which gave me this idea to mix 155 and 127 together since the 140 alone was a little too light and the 155 was a little too beige. So technically a mix of 140 and 155 should give me the right color but i only want to lighten the 155 so 127 (a slightly less yellow/lighter version of the 140) should do. 
*crosses fingers*

Has anyone had this problem? 
I figured that at $40 for a bottle of foundation especially when i am converting from a $26 foundation to a $40 one, i should make sure i find the right color that i'm happy with.

So all in all I've gone from 128 initially to 127 (which i technically didn't try on because already had 128 on half of my face and a Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation on the other. I said that i liked the MUFE HD Foundation better than the Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation except that i didn't like the beige color in it so she gave me a sample of 127 to try at home because it was suppose to be one shade lighter). 
From the 127 that i tried at home i was matched with 140 upon my next visit in store, which i ended up buying. 
Curious about going a one shade darker i went back to Sephora was color matched with 155 which she said would be more beige on my face than the 140. At the same time she also gave me 153 to try at home. 
So I have bought 140 and the 155 and i will be going back into for a sample of 127 and 140 mixed together (i haven't used my 140 yet because i want to wait and see if the 127 and 155 is better together before alternating with the 140 and 155, or possibly mixing them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Feb 1, 2010)

PS. If anybody has any suggestions based on what i posted earlier. Please let me know.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 3, 2010)

Bumping this as I now have a match in mat velvet as well. I was matched to #35 (Vanilla), it matches perfectly and I love the finish of this foundation. I'm in between NW25 and 30 in sff and NW25 in sculpt.

So I think I've got all my MUFE shades covered now, lol! I love their foundations!

MUFE HD: 118 (flesh)
MUFE F&B: #32
MUFE Duo Matte: 205
MUFE Mat Velvet: #35 (vanilla)

Hope that helped someone


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 4, 2010)

hey not all NW45s will match with MUFE175...I don't, it made the peripherals of my face look ashy even though it matched the inside perfectly...I would say HD180 and in the Mat Velvet #80 for NW45


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm NC42 and 153 is REALLY orange on me, so i'm a little puzzled that it's listed as equivalent to NC40 which is too pale for me.


----------



## simplicity (Feb 18, 2010)

my shades:

MAC #NC15-20
MUFE F&B #20
MUFE HD Foundation #117
MUFE HD Concealer #325 (undereye)


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Mar 2, 2010)

UPDAAATE! So I went back in to look for a shade to mix with 155 to lighten it a little when one of the sale associates at Sephora suggested that i add a drop of the MUFE Microperfecting Primer 5 Blue which alone is suppose to "add radiance to fair skin/reduce minor perfectsion" aka to me, it lightened shade 155 for me. 
YAY! 
Now i adjust the 155 accordingly because alone it would be perfect for the Spring/Summer but too tan for the Fall/Winter.
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SEPHORA SALES ASSOCIATE.
If anybody is having a problem between find the right shade or if you're in the middle of 2 shades/can't decide between 2 shades like me try mixing in a little bit of the one of the primers.


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_I'm NC42 and 153 is REALLY orange on me, so i'm a little puzzled that it's listed as equivalent to NC40 which is too pale for me._

 
How about 172?


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just read through this post and didn't find a MUFE HD conversion for a MAC C3 skintone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If anybody knows please do tell!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm NC25/30 and I'm 140 in MUFE HD, 40 in Mat Velvet. Weird (according to charts).


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chillicat14* 

 
_I just read through this post and didn't find a MUFE HD conversion for a MAC C3 skintone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anybody knows please do tell!_

 
HD 130/135/140 - you should really check at Sephora or get samples from someone.

I'm borderline C3/C4 and C2 is my body colour.


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_HD 130/135/140 - you should really check at Sephora or get samples from someone.

I'm borderline C3/C4 and C2 is my body colour._

 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I'm NC25/30 and I'm 140 in MUFE HD, 40 in Mat Velvet. Weird (according to charts)._

 
well, I wouldn't depend on charts 100%. Though I know a girl who wears NC25 in MAC and 140 in HD. 140 has deep yellow tones. Don't pay too much attention to numbers, just get what matches u


----------



## [o l i v i a] (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the super helpful conversion! I'm a NC35 in MAC and a 128 in HD.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm an NC50 in SFF, but a 177 in MUFE HD.  175 was too light and corally and 178 was too dark and reddish.

I did use F&B for a hot minute, but I can't remember what shade it was.


----------



## Kiraling (Mar 9, 2010)

Moving my post over to the MUFE discussion thread! Woops


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a NC35 in summer and NC30 in winter. I was matched with HD 118 by the MUFE MA. It looks very natural on me.


----------



## baby_g (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Anyone here like me, NC30 to 35, peach tones, what shade do you use in MUFE HD...or does anyone know please? I was thinking 120,123 or 127.I can't try, I have to buy online, thanks._

 
 I bought both 127 and 140 online (sight unseen) as no physical MUFE here in Melbourne, Australia. They are practically the same colour, except that 127 has more of a yellow undertone, and 140 more of a peach. But only ever so slightly different.
 I am half asian so the 127 suits me better and is the one I use everyday, but 140 would also look fine. I just prefer the more yellow undertones as i'm quite yellow.
 If you're more peach go the 140. Hope that helps.


----------



## geeko (Mar 17, 2010)

I am a NC25 and i m using MUFE HD foundation in 125 and it matches my skintone perfectly


----------



## obscuria (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I am a NC25 and i m using MUFE HD foundation in 125 and it matches my skintone perfectly_

 
I'm an NC30 and this one works well for me too.


----------



## karaja (Apr 11, 2010)

in Italy only hd 140 for nc 35!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a NC42 and I think I was very close to being a 130...but it was kind of light...couldn't really find a match


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 11, 2010)

what about NW50? whats the MUFE HD equivalent?


----------



## Nuffy (Dec 27, 2010)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> what about NW50? whats the MUFE HD equivalent?



 	 I believe it would MUFE HD 178


----------



## aeroerin (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm around an NW20 in MAC (I've been told that I'm various things, from NC25 to NW20, & I've never actually owned a MAC foundation.  Only MSFN for me!).  When I went to splurge on MUFE HD, I was shocked when I was matched 115 (fair with pink undertones), but I love it!  I save it for special occasions when I want lots of beautiful coverage.  I glow when I wear it, unlike the horrible glitter-fest and pore-clogging that is Revlon PhotoReady.  I either use my fingers or Sephora Platinum Air Brush #55 (LOVE!) to apply.

  	For reference, I use Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer in SC-2 and MAC MSFN in Light-Medium/Medium.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 4, 2011)

If it helps anyone, I'm pretty pale (NW15 is too dark on me) and I'm 110 in HD which is a perfect match.

  	I'm totally in love with it!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what shade 115 converts to in F&B?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2011)

Would MUFE  HD foundation in 117 match MAC's NC20 ?


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 11, 2011)

SUMM3RxBABii said:


> I'm a NC42 and I think I was very close to being a 130...but it was kind of light...couldn't really find a match


 
	Oh no! im a NC42 and am planning to take a look at MUFE when summer rolls around. Guess im going to have to go in


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 19, 2011)

Monsy said:


> Would MUFE  HD foundation in 117 match MAC's NC20 ?



 	I believe so - I just checked the first post and apparently NC20 would convert to either 117 or 118. I guess i'd see if you can swatch both and see which suits you best


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I believe it would MUFE HD 178


 
	this is correct. i just got 178 yesterday and it's right on!


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am a MAC NC20 (sometimes NC25 during summer) and I don't know exactly what I am in MUFE HD. I have got both 118 and 120 and looks the same on me. Although they are a bit different and I would never choose the one of them, when applied they match perefect my skin tone. That's why I love them!


----------



## mckpoon (May 29, 2011)

Monsy said:


> Would MUFE  HD foundation in 117 match MAC's NC20 ?



 	117 if you're on the paler side, 120 for a little darker
  	118 strangely seemed *too* dark, but it has a different undertone as well


----------



## mckpoon (May 29, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Does anyone know what shade 115 converts to in F&B?



 	should be #2


----------



## ElleMartini (Jul 15, 2011)

I found that the conversion isn't exact for MAC and MUFE.  I recently went to Sephora and Nordstrom to try both MAC and MUFE HD. I am a really difficult color to match -  Asian with light skin with a very pronounced yellow undertone from my neck to my chest but with some pink undertone in the face.  If I get a color to match the face, it doesn't match the chest and vice versa.  The foundations I've tried were always either too pink or too orange with a weird greenish tint.  So, I decided that I'd rather match the neck and chest after viewing tutorials on youtube. 

  	I had the best match with MAC NC30, just a teeny tiny bit darker than I'd like but the closest of any foundation.  Unfortunately, it oxidizes and after a couple of hours, became too dark and orange.  Per the swatches in person at Sephora, I'm closest to 123 in the MUFE HD but after wearing it for day, I notice that it's slightly too beige (weird green tint) and not enough yellow.  But I love the texture and it didn't oxidize as the MAC one did.  What to do???

  	So, for reference, I'm light with bright yellow undertone, between NC 25 (too pinky beige) and NC 30 (closest match but tiny bit dark).  IN MUFE HD, depending on the lighting, I can work with 120, 123, 127, and 128.  The 140 had the best yellow but was just too dark.


----------



## Sweets (Jan 28, 2012)

I wear C 35 Studio fix , NC35 Studio Fluid. I have yellow /olive undertones and can't find the right match for MUFE Mat Velvet or MUFE HD.... HELPPPPP I don't like pink, peachy or orange undertones


----------



## Sweets (Jan 28, 2012)

Is 123 yellow?


----------



## Sweets (Jan 28, 2012)

Is 123 yellow? or does it look pink?




PrettyKitty said:


> These shades aren't enough olive for me, but it's not too pink like some MAC NC shades, and they aren't orange on me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2012)

Sweets said:


> Is 123 yellow?


  	123 looked pretty yellow on me....I'm on the cooler/more neutral side though (MUFE 118) so yellow undertones always looks super yellow on me. I think you'd be ok with 123


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know what I am  I had SFF in NC 20 but it was  too orange and dark for me, but I KNOW NC15 would be waaay too pale for me. I have a goldeny olive skin tone but light...what should I go for in MUFE? damn skin tone.

  	For reference, I mix SFF NC20 with Revlon colourstay in Buff (which is alone way too pale for me).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2012)

k.a.t said:


> I don't know what I am  I had SFF in NC 20 but it was  too orange and dark for me, but I KNOW NC15 would be waaay too pale for me. I have a goldeny olive skin tone but light...what should I go for in MUFE? damn skin tone.
> 
> For reference, I mix SFF NC20 with Revlon colourstay in Buff (which is alone way too pale for me).



 	Try 120, I think that should be ur best match and it has warm warm undertones. 117 matches NC15 and 120 is lighter than NC20


----------



## BIDYA (Mar 1, 2012)

what about NW35,i usw mac NW35 and i wanna purchase MUFE online,i dun hav anyidea abt em.plz help me.thanks


----------



## allthatmakeup (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm NC37 and MUFE HD #127 is a perfect match for me. I tried #128 and it's way too dark.


----------



## Kat K (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so very confused as to which shade I probably am now. I've been matched to both NC 20 and NW 20, neither works perfectly with my skin unfortunately. Recently, I started wearing NARS sheer glow in Deauville and it is a very good match so I'm thinking I have neutral undertones. And that's why neither NC nor NW works for me. I really want to try the HD line from MUFE too but I'm just so scared that I won't find a good match.

  	It seems that 118 would be the color to go for because it has neutral undertones.. But I read through the whole thread and it seems that 118 would be too dark for me?? Shadowy Lady pointed out that 118 is a perfect match for her but she wear NW25 which is way dark on me. I'm closer to a NC 20 in the summer and NW 15 in the winter though it is too pink. Help please! I don't have a Sephora near me (I live in Japan) so I'm trying to figure out what shade to order online.


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 4, 2012)

For me, NC30 works for my MUFE 130 skin color. I would say that NC30 oxidizes on my face more than 130 does, but I can definitely get away with it. If i’m not tan, 128 is acceptable. However, I do have a much more yellow undertone than a pink one, so 130 looks much better.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 5, 2012)

Ikara said:


> I think it might be a bit confusing as several colors match the same MAC colors, but please bear in mind that the HD foundation is much more forgiving in color matching than other foundations.


	I know I'm probably late on this, but this is great! very accurate. For me, I'm in between NC45 and NC50  #177 HD matches me perfectly.
  	In the other foundations that I use from MUFE with F&B being my favourite I wear #12.  Mat Velvet+ my least favourite I'm #70.


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm usually MAC NW35, and that's sometimes turns orange on me. I'm definitely neutral, leaning more toward pink undertones. What do you think I would be in MUFE HD Foundation?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2012)

Kat K said:


> I am so very confused as to which shade I probably am now. I've been matched to both NC 20 and NW 20, neither works perfectly with my skin unfortunately. Recently, I started wearing NARS sheer glow in Deauville and it is a very good match so I'm thinking I have neutral undertones. And that's why neither NC nor NW works for me. I really want to try the HD line from MUFE too but I'm just so scared that I won't find a good match.
> 
> It seems that 118 would be the color to go for because it has neutral undertones.. *But I read through the whole thread and it seems that 118 would be too dark for me?? Shadowy Lady pointed out that 118 is a perfect match for her but she wear NW25 which is way dark on me*. I'm closer to a NC 20 in the summer and NW 15 in the winter though it is too pink. Help please! I don't have a Sephora near me (I live in Japan) so I'm trying to figure out what shade to order online.


	I can still wear 118 now at my palest which is about NW20 in MAC. NW25 is too dark on me right now in winter/spring transition. 118 will work on you for spring/summer but you'll need a lighter shade for winter. So you'll have to invest in two shades, one for summer and one for winter.

  	If you want a foundation that would work with ur natural tone AND tanned summer skin MUFE HD isn't it. You'll need something very light like MUFE F&B...


----------



## Kat K (Apr 10, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I can still wear 118 now at my palest which is about NW20 in MAC. NW25 is too dark on me right now in winter/spring transition. 118 will work on you for spring/summer but you'll need a lighter shade for winter. So you'll have to invest in two shades, one for summer and one for winter.
> If you want a foundation that would work with ur natural tone AND tanned summer skin MUFE HD isn't it. You'll need something very light like MUFE F&B...


  	Thanks! I usually need 2 shades for any foundations I wear anyway. So I think I'll be investing in 2 different shades. NW20 is definitely dark for me now (I'm closer to NW15 now) so I'll probably grab a lighter shade first. I was looking into MUFE F&B too because I needed a foundation that photographs well. In your opinion, is MUFE HD better than MUFE F&B in this respect?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2012)

HD definitely photographs better than F&B. I do prefer F&B in the summer though as its much lighter and doesn't require as much prepping as HD. I find for HD I need a primer and powder for perfect finish but with F&B I just apply with my fingers and go. So I use HD in fall/winter and F&B in the summer mainly.

  	HTH


----------



## Kat K (Apr 10, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> HD definitely photographs better than F&B. I do prefer F&B in the summer though as its much lighter and doesn't require as much prepping as HD. I find for HD I need a primer and powder for perfect finish but with F&B I just apply with my fingers and go. So I use HD in fall/winter and F&B in the summer mainly.
> 
> HTH


	Thanks! This really helps!


----------



## Kat K (Apr 26, 2012)

I finally ordered the HD foundation after doing a lot of research online about finding the right shade. I've never found my perfect match in MAC (studio fix) because they either run too yellow or too pink. I've tried several matchings and was lastly matched to NW20.. not a good match AT ALL.

  	I got it in 3 shades, 115, 117, and 118. 118 was way too dark (a good 1 or 2 shades dark) and 115 was very pink. So I'm swapping those away. 

  	I've come to realize that 117 is the best match for my skin. I went back to MAC too to get rematched and the MA matched me to NC15. Which is the best match I've gotten from MAC so far. So I guess I'm NC15 instead of NC18ish as I always thought I was. HD in 117 is just a tiny bit too yellow but I can easily remedy it with one of the HD primers so no biggie. So if you're around NC15, then I would say 117 is the best one to go with.


----------



## mysteryofme (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm somewhere between an NC 37 and NC 40 and I first bought MUFE 127, which was too light for me.  I went back to Sephora and tried MUFE 153 and in their horrible lighting, 153 was a perfect match BUT when I used it after purchase, it was a bit dark and orange-y.  I really like the finish of the MUFE over my Studio Fix (which i never really fell in love with) with my stippling brush and so now I mix 2 parts MUFE 153 and 1 part MUFE 127 and it's as perfect a match as I've ever gotten with a foundation.

  	I need yellow in my foundation, and I thought MUFE 140 was too beige-y.  Both 127 and 153 have the yellow I need, but there needs to be a shade in between!


----------



## heenalotus (Aug 27, 2012)

So for reference, I am:

  	C4/NC40 for MAC Studio Fix Powder
  	NC32/35 for MAC Studio Tech (NC32 being a tiny bit light on me)
  	NC35/37 in Studio Sculpt
  	and I am Natural Beige in both Maybelline and Neutrogena.

  	That being said, I never ever trust MUAs any more with color matching. I always get matched as 153/170/173 in MUFE HD and NC40/42/43/C6 in MAC and I look bright orange. Plus the color doesn't match my neck and chest one bit since they are both already significantly lighter than my face as is. I have to do a LOT of research before going out and purchasing foundation colors and look at a lot of foundation matching charts online before making a decision in person.

  	For MUFE HD, I have tried 123, 125, 127, 128, 140, 153, 155, 170, 173. 170 and 173 are not even close to my color and I think they would be a better match for people who are NC43-45 or even darker. 153 was bright orange and probably a good match for someone NC42/43. 128 and 155 were very similar, I would put 128 at about NC40/42 and 155 at NC42 with a strong beige/neutral undertone. 127 and 140 were nearly identical but 127 was slightly more yellow and pale and 140 was slightly more peachy. 125 really brightens up my face but it still wasn't the perfect match. Then came 123, ah 123! It says it's for light skin with an olive undertone and I think it is an amazing color for anyone who finds 127 too light and 153 too dark, it is the PERFECT in between. I would recommend it for anyone who has yellow, beige or especially olive undertones, strong warm coloring (Indians, Asians, etc), and people who have light to medium complexions. It is the perfect color for anyone who ranges between NC32-NC37. I think some NC40's can get away with it too if they find 153 too dark like I did.

  	Hope that helps everyone!


----------



## anje1013 (Sep 23, 2012)

MAC: I'm in between a NC25/NC30.
  	MUFE: HD Foundation: 140
  	            Face and Body: #32
  	            Duo Mat Powder: 203
  	            Mat Velvet + 35/40


----------



## lyndensmommy (Feb 22, 2013)

where did you find the conversion chart?


----------



## Heatherette8 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am between MAC SFF NC25-30. Do you think MUFE HD 127 or 140 would suit me? I have a very strong yellow undertones, like this yellow prolly because I'm Chinese:
  	http://cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Koh-Gen-Do-Foundation-swatch2-1024x498.jpg

  	MUFE Face and Body 20 is too light and leans pink on me despite having beige undertones.

  	I think 120 would be too light based on this swatches:
  	http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v699/Cinci/makeup/Swatches/Foundations-NC20NC30NW25MUFEHD1201.jpg


----------



## jenecis (Oct 23, 2013)

According to a lot of the YouTube ladies I follow who are around NC42 - NC44, say they mix MUFE F&B #34 and #18.  I'm an NC42/C6 and have the sam eissue.  #34 is really beige and #18 is caramel but a little too deep (maybe for the tanned summer months it would work well on its own).  But yeah, definitely try mixing #34 and #18.  I find that the F&B line doesn't have a lot of yellow undertone shades either.  Anyone else feel the same?  OR! Depending on where you live, visit a MUFE Boutique (stand-alone store, not as part of Sephora) and I heard they can mix a custom shade for you .  Closest one on the east coast is at the King of Prussia Mall in PA.  Good luck!


----------



## PrettyMee (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey I noticed no one was the color NW35 with the acceptation of one girl. Does anyone know what the color conversion is from NW35 to MUFE HD foundation? I was guessing 130 or 145! Please Help!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried the HD Pro finish foundation compacts?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

PrettyMee said:


> Hey I noticed no one was the color NW35 with the acceptation of one girl. Does anyone know what the color conversion is from NW35 to MUFE HD foundation? I was guessing 130 or 145! Please Help!


  Probably 145, but it's hard for people to say for sure. At least you have it narrowed down to two.


----------



## rabideloise (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes. The shades, while they look the same as the HD foundation, are different. You want to go a bit lighter because after they sit on the skin and oxidize they will darken. I am 117/118/120 and I can wear the 117 powder in the winter (it's a little too light for me in the summer) and 120 in the summer. 118 in Pro Finish is very dark on me because of the undertone. Sometimes you might be the same shade in Pro Finish as you are in HD, but I would get to a Sephora and swatch some shades before deciding.


----------



## Glam Couture (Nov 14, 2013)

What is the best method to learn the shades and numbers?


----------



## emzy (Jan 23, 2014)

Yesterday I was matched to #140, I have MAC Studio Sculpt in NC30 but I think its a bit dark for me…Hoping this 140 works. A while back I was matched to #128 and it was super tan and not the correct shade!


----------



## mknoel (Jan 25, 2014)

CandeeNova said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ikara*
> 
> ...


----------



## Meru (Jan 30, 2014)

I use MAC Studio Concealer in NC 42 and I must mix equal parts MUFE HD 153 and 173.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm NC20-25 with strong yellow undertones. I wear:

  MAC F&B C2
  MAC Matchmaster 1.5
  MUFE 120
  Bobbi Brown Fair BB Cream


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm NC25 and I wear MUFE 125 Sand. It's pretty spot on for me.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm NC30 and MUFE 140 is spot on!


----------



## busybee (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm NW50 and wear/wore the HD foundation in 185. There's no exact match given in the initial chart.


----------



## Shannon860 (May 6, 2014)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Bumping this as I now have a match in mat velvet as well. I was matched to #35 (Vanilla), it matches perfectly and I love the finish of this foundation. I'm in between NW25 and 30 in sff and NW25 in sculpt.   So I think I've got all my MUFE shades covered now, lol! I love their foundations!   MUFE HD: 118 (flesh)  MUFE F&B: #32  MUFE Duo Matte: 205  MUFE Mat Velvet: #35 (vanilla)   Hope that helped someone


  These are my perfect matches as well! This thread was a hugggeeee help!!


----------



## infinitize (Jul 22, 2014)

I love this list!
  I'm right in btw NC15 and 20 and I do wear 117 in HD foundation 
  117 is a bit lighter than I wanted it to be, but works great anyways


----------



## sandrasuellen (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm NC40 and I wear HD foundation in 153. Its perfect <3

  I also wear Duo Mat in 207.


----------



## AnnieZM (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm between NC15 and NC20 and my best match in MUFE HD is 117


----------



## MODESTJASMINE (Sep 10, 2014)

I am not sure about my foundation match in Mac. But I got a sample of 123 and 128 from Sephora recently and 123 is a perfect match for me.
  What could be my shade in Mac F & B and Studio Fix?
  I tried my sample of 123 today and it oxidized!!


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm NC15-20 and 117 in MUFE HD.


----------



## xochtl (Mar 14, 2015)

I wear C1 in mac face and body and 117 in mute HD


----------



## beautycool (May 19, 2015)

Hi all can anyone help me please  I'm wanting to purchase hd foundation  And never purchased foundation from make up forever before  ( apart from when I had my college kit from 2002 lol ) but those colours wernt for me lol Anyhows I'm a nw22-25 apparently in mac  Can I ask what people think I would be in hd MUFE  thank you


----------



## Lucy61espinoza (Jun 5, 2015)

i am also shade nc20 and i ordered number 40 but i am 
  light skin with yellow undertones which does not appear in their options.. 
  btw.. what undertone is beige?? is it like a pink?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 6, 2015)

Beige is neutral: not overly pink or yellow.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 8, 2015)

yep to 173/NC 45


----------



## yumapples (Nov 13, 2015)

This is so useful! Thank you everyone! I know it's an old thread, but still very useful.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2016)

are the shades in the stick foundation same as in the liquid hd? i am mac nc15 and i think liquid in 117 works well so would it be same with the stick?


----------

